# Datentypen einer Tabelle Abfragen?



## Samson_Miller (19. Nov 2007)

Ich habe in einer Datenbank folgenden Spalte:


```
Name     | Datentyp | Länge   | Dateneingabe optinal
--------------------------------------------------------
ID       | INTEGER  |  4      | nein
Vorname  | VARCHAR  | 50      | ja
Nachname | VARCHAR  | 50      | ja
```


Ich möchte jetzt mit einer Abfrage ein ResultSet bekommen, das als Inhalt die Informationen hat, das ID vom Typ Integer der Länge 4 ist und nicht optional ist und das Vorname vom Typ VARCHAR mit der Länge 50 ist und die Eingabe optional ist (usw.).

Wie kann ich das Abfragen?[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2007)

connection.getMetaData().getColumns()

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/sql/DatabaseMetaData.html

---------


wenn du ein ResultSet zu einer Abfrage hast, dann hat dieses ResultSet auch Metadaten

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/sql/ResultSetMetaData.html


----------



## Samson_Miller (19. Nov 2007)

Besten dank


----------

